# Now say your sorry....



## RJS (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't get it.  The President was right in what he said, his comments were not outrageous or unwarranted.  I think this guy needs to shut it and sit down.  

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/200...ts-obama-retract-outrageous-vegas-trips-quip/


----------



## jwardl (Feb 11, 2009)

Not withstanding how I feel about Obama's politics in general, I agree with his statement in this instance. Tax money should not be spent frivolously -- whether in Las Vegas or anywhere else.

A successful company with money to burn -- that's their business. OUR money is a different story.


----------



## Jon D. Smith (Feb 11, 2009)

Although it is just another city in the US, it is known for one thing. Unfortunate but, that's the way it is. Would the place still exist and have grown had it not been for gambling? Guess not, it's in the middle of the desert! Still, he probably shouldn't have name any city just to stay pc...


----------



## KD5NM (Feb 11, 2009)

I think the Mayor is being completely self serving. he obviously doesn't care where the money comes from as long as it gets spent in his city. He should appreciate the free P.R.
No reasonable person could possibly think the President was in any way trying to disparage the city of Las Vegas.


----------



## RJS (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't recall ever hearing the St. Regis Resort or the NFL asking for an apology after being name dropped.  He never said people shouldn't go to Vegas, he said they shouldn't go on taxpayer money and that is what the mayor wants Obama to take back.  He wants Obama to condone wasting taxpayer money in Vegas!

If you sleep with the dogs your gonna wake up with fleas!


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 13, 2009)

but in many ways, it is cheaper to go to Vegas than many other cities.  Hotel and food can be very cheap if your not staying in the big rooms/suites.  There are lots of deals on airfare also...


----------



## rhitland (Feb 13, 2009)

The Vegas trip for Wells Fargo is not a reward for the executives it is a reward the lower income employees earn throughout the year and it is no easy task as I worked for Wells Fargo for years and no one would be more glad not to go to Vegas that the exec of Wells Fargo b/c they work the whole time to smooze the lower income workers and trick them into another year of hard work and olittle reward and this year that  reward was yanked from them b/c of a medioa hype. It is a shame that these exec are getting rewarded at everyturn and the small guy is getting blasted every corner he turns.


----------

